# Here she is !(NO NAME)



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

These were taken 1st November.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG.... what an adorable little puppy!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is cute as can be!! Her mama is very nice as well. YAY!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my, she is just so precious!! :love7:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet little baby. Very pretty! How old is she there? A week, 10 days old?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is just the sweetest wee thing Michele!
Bet you cant wait to see her in person! xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Sweet little baby. Very pretty! How old is she there? A week, 10 days old?


 nearly a week old


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is totally adorable! I'm completely jealous! That's my favourite colour. I just couldnt find one! 

CONGRATS XX


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She has some males left Rachel !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh she is just the sweetest wee thing Michele!
> Bet you cant wait to see her in person! xx


No i can't,shall get hubby to take loads of pics


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

michele said:


> She has some males left Rachel !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hubby would kick me out if I got any more!!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww and look at mum looking on


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, what a sweet baby!! I can't wait until you bring her home. Make sure to update us with pics when you can!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww......she is simply precious.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Aw she's such a pretty colour.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

so cute! I love that pic, with Mumma looking up at her pup!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! She is precious and so cute.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww shes so tiny!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

She's so tiny and absolutely precious!! Congrats again! :cheer:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG what a sweet little boo-boo doll!!
How tempting!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:love1: awwww! :love1: And mama is closely watching and guarding.!! Precious!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

adorable!!...


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When I got my first Chi, I think I had her about 2 weeks before I figured out a name for her. I watched & observed her to see what name would suit her.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a tiny little love. She is very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is just a tiny little bit of chihuahua...I bet you just can't wait to get her home with you.


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG. She is so cute!!!!!!!

I think you should call her "*Petunia*." Why? Because that name popped into my head when I saw her... (no idea why...lol) 

CUTENESS!!!!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a precious and tiny little peanut she is.....very sweet Congrats!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww hello little miss no name! u are so cute and tiny! nice find michele!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

omg she is adorable I love her markings


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

shes beautiful so tiny and cute, love her markings, mum looks very pretty to, im soooooo jealous, you lucky thing !!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody can't wait to meet her,take some photos and bore you all till January (Lol) Been looking for ages for a new baby.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Minnie or Penny would be cute for her, cause she just a wee girl. lol xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought Minnie ,then Winnie,hubby said (Flossie)


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

shes beautuful, is that a diamond on her head?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> shes beautuful, is that a diamond on her head?


Does look like it,maybe call her diamond or sparkle


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

She's lovely. I love her markings.

I skipped over a few pages of the thread - are you getting her, or is it still
at the consideration level ?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww how sweet!!!!! what an angel x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> She's lovely. I love her markings.
> 
> I skipped over a few pages of the thread - are you getting her, or is it still
> at the consideration level ?


Meeting her at the weekend,deposit to pay,as she's my december birthday present ,think she's mine that's why i'm getting in early otherwise she may go:foxes15:


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

what an amazing looking pup. She's just gorgeous!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is lovely  , i love the name Flossy as well


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Awww,,, She sure is a lil' Cutie...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow so itty! How sweet is she!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg.... She is sooo cute!!!! Can't wait to see what you name her! Congrats!!!!!

Lori


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

michele said:


> Does look like it,maybe call her diamond or sparkle


That's cute, actually.  Or you could call her "Marilyn." ("diamonds are a girl's best friend!"...lol)


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I like the name Diamond.And mabe Spottie or Dottie.She is so sweet looking by the way.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Shes beautiful, I love her markings. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

rache said:


> Hubby would kick me out if I got any more!!!!!


but you only have four...LOL


----------

